# RTS on iTunes



## danmpem (Dec 18, 2007)

(I didn't know where else to post this, so here it is)

Holy Smoke! Has anyone else seen RTS' iTune U page? To find it, open iTunes, click on iTunes Store, then just type in RTS and then click on its name in the search results for its page to load. You see all those names, sermons and online classes. Those are for download and are free! Sweet!!!!!


----------



## mr_burns (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey danmpem. we've talked about it before in the semianry/education area. Here are some other goodies for you.


----------



## danmpem (Dec 19, 2007)

I had a really big feeling someone was going to say that to me and break my bubble, but I just had to get excited about it.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 19, 2007)

danmpem said:


> I had a really big feeling someone was going to say that to me and break my bubble, but I just had to get excited about it.



Don't feel bad. Excitement is good! I have been listening to seminary lectures for months now on my iPod. What a blessing it is to enrich your mind and do it for FREE!


----------



## danmpem (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah, and I'm just an engineer and not really surrounded by theologians and God-scientists, so I don't really hear about this kind of stuff. When I found it on Shepherd's Scrapbook, I was pretty stinking excited.


----------

